# What does White Widow Taste and Smell like?



## GrowRebel (May 3, 2008)

For those that grow White Widow ... please tell me what it taste and smells like ... I like sweet tasting and smelling smoke ... will I be disappointed with White Widow? ... and what does the Black Widow taste and smell like?

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## High4Life (May 3, 2008)

White widow does not smell or taste like any plant ive grown before or tasted

Its taste is very sweet Nothing like i expected it to and very pungent and its also different from all other smokes ive tryed in taste 

Its very hard for me to ex. the smell other than tangy fruity and a little bit spicey my mate thats grew it with me says it smelt of piss lol I did not notice that thou haha


----------



## High4Life (May 3, 2008)

You deffently will not be disappointed with the white widow 

I grew both White labels and Nirvanas ... 
1 Came out a little more sativa and the other was more indcia, Im not 2 sure of the order sorry , Both was amazing all round smokes and the plant with the more sativa side actually ripened before the Indcia both would be 70/30 hybirds or close


----------



## KAOSOWNER (May 3, 2008)

While growing the white it has a pungent rutabega smell, but once harvested it is so dank with a great blend of fruity undertones, just freaking amazing i havnt tried the black widow but just harvested the white 2 weeks ago and havnt had to cure, i am curing but only to increase the already fantastic flavor


----------



## Golden420 (May 3, 2008)

Where can I buy w.w. seeds safely.


----------



## whulkamania (May 3, 2008)

White Widow | Marijuana and Cannabis Seeds for Growing your own weed. Straight from the breeder.


----------



## jondog123 (May 3, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> White Widow | Marijuana and Cannabis Seeds for Growing your own weed. Straight from the breeder.


Not a good idea...


----------



## GrowRebel (May 3, 2008)

Golden420 said:


> Where can I buy w.w. seeds safely.


I'm planning on getting my from Joey Weed ... through Hemp Depot ... 
JW

He's out of stock right now, but I was told he will have some in June ...


----------



## canna_420 (May 3, 2008)

try seedsmans White Widow if your to cheap to buy the real deal fro Mr Nice Then next best thing is seedsmans Ive only seen great things from this strain. I ad pleasure of doing the fem seed test grows. not my thing but they were free and seedsman is well known for giveing alot more than he sells to his regular customers aswel as a 15% discount code

Widow as a distinct citrus like smell and fruity taste! If you find a Lemon Pheno your buzzing that is well tasty! chewing your smoke type tasty.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 4, 2008)

I've never heard of the one place ... do they even ship to the US? They are cheaper the JW ... at least with the conversion rate today ... 

I take it you've grown it before and you liked it ...


----------



## whulkamania (May 4, 2008)

jondog123 said:


> Not a good idea...


Why not???????????


----------



## canna_420 (May 5, 2008)

GrowRebel said:


> I've never heard of the one place ... do they even ship to the US? They are cheaper the JW ... at least with the conversion rate today ...
> 
> I take it you've grown it before and you liked it ...


Yes dude I grown out a couple of versions of the Widow and the best was Black widow and almost as good was Seedsmans White Widow.
Seedsmans genetics are very stable for the price (nirvana prices) Tom is a kind guy gives sometimes more than he sells! UK I found a site with them all £10 but cant find it just now. Northern Lights , Kush, Kush skunk,Afghani , Widow all under £19-$40


----------



## GrowRebel (May 5, 2008)

The black widow does sound interesting ... but these place won't ship to the US ....


----------



## jondog123 (May 5, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Why not???????????


Sorry, should have been more specific. I think that for seeds you must do your research, but you mostly get what you pay for. Get your WW seeds through mr. nice seeds (black widow) or green house seed co. at dr. chronic. A lot of people say that greenhouse has f2's but I have heard contrasting views.


----------



## canna_420 (May 6, 2008)

GrowRebel said:


> The black widow does sound interesting ... but these place won't ship to the US ....


Yes Seedsbotique delivers to states and The Attitude - Tazmar - Dr Chronic all sell MNS

I have a idea that seedsman is buying his seed in Bulk from Shanti at MNS as their isnt any big difference both high quality stabilized strains




jondog123 said:


> . A lot of people say that greenhouse has f2's but I have heard contrasting views.


Bobblehead sells F2s Fact!
You have no original P1s how can you make true F1?
Black Widow is a truebreeding stabilized strain Shanti as stabilized since creating! so F2s can be as good as F1s (can be) Bobblehead as said his widow is NR Pure Indica??????
True Widow is sativa/Indica??


----------



## idimi (Nov 2, 2009)

My expierience is that grown hydro, I got 4.5 Os off 1 plant with a 500W HPS, smelled like lemony, sweet, and tasted the same.


----------



## jeffrey christopher (Apr 13, 2011)

Like a sour fruity mango with B.O. I'm about to finish one thats four soda cans thick and about 20 inches long on main cola. Insane. All organic A.N nutes with gravity to finish and a serious leech. By june it should be done with cure. Time and patience my comrades. Stay smokey my friends !


----------



## Candybeast (Aug 8, 2016)

500w HPS?


----------



## Green bud 79 (Mar 27, 2020)

Golden420 said:


> Where can I buy w.w. seeds safely.


Seedsman


----------



## conor c (Mar 27, 2020)

The original had a strong pungent piney fruity smell not quite citrus or mango in my opinion definitely sweet too its a hard taste and smell to describe but if you had it once you could pick it out again easily id say its pretty distinctive


----------



## RandomPerson (Feb 26, 2021)

i bought this weed in the Netherlands, for some reason this weed/bud has the smell of strong weed but then it turns in to smooth fruity 
Blackcurrant (in my home country:Latvia this is popular berries to grow, and harvest) smell, but smoking it tastes like regular weed maybe a small glimpse of fruitiness, but not too much for me.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 27, 2021)

i had an old w widow and it had a realy nice earthy mildewy berry flavour if i remember right. and the yellower you could make it before harvest the better it tasted. most beautiful purple casted yellow leaves you ever saw.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 11, 2021)

I just had an early test smoke of Seedsman White Widow fem. Very sweet fruit/candy smell during flowering but also hints of pine and citrus. There's just something yummy about White Widow. I haven't grown WW in ten years but the last time it was from Dutch Passion and I remember it having this smell and taste. In my mind this is what authentic White Widow smells like.
The smoke was remarkably smooth considering it hasn't even started curing yet. In a few weeks this stuff will be amazing.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 11, 2021)

the famous Hawaii widow has a real hashy earthy taste, no sweetness or fruit. The smell is very musky and it used to make my dad think it was old.


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 13, 2021)

I never liked regular widow to much buts decent in crosses blue widow and lemon widow are good smokes imho


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 13, 2021)

517redeye said:


> I never liked regular widow to much buts decent in crosses blue widow and lemon widow are good smokes imho


Blue Widow is really good but not every plant lets you taste blueberry.


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 14, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Blue Widow is really good but not every plant lets you taste blueberry.


Right the cut i had reminded me of blue dream kinda light blueberry on the exhale had light nugs that had a blueish hue .


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 14, 2021)

I can’t explain the smell or flavor. Ran original white widow from Oregon elite seeds? Maybe it’s Oregon greenhouse brand. Something like that. I hate the smoke. Smell is noxious to me.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jan 19, 2022)

I know what white rhino smells like. I remember white widow being very similar.

2 main components:

1. Rotten/fermenting citrus/lemony sweet. maybe like rockstar or one of those potent energy drinks. Hawaiian fruit seems to sum it up also.
2. Skunky/pungent/spicy.

the fermenting sweetness with the standard skunky smell is how its best described. I remember it going around in 99 in upstate NY, it was never fully cured, still squishy in the bag, not coated in trichomes the way a lot of strains are now, and very likely, how those strains finish now after all the years of breeding.

I'm growing a romulan and I smell it... romulan was mixed with white rhino when it was back crossed and im almost disappointed, it smells just like white rhino.


----------



## conor c (Jan 20, 2022)

RandomPerson said:


> i bought this weed in the Netherlands, for some reason this weed/bud has the smell of strong weed but then it turns in to smooth fruity
> Blackcurrant (in my home country:Latvia this is popular berries to grow, and harvest) smell, but smoking it tastes like regular weed maybe a small glimpse of fruitiness, but not too much for me.


White Russian got blackcurrant phenos maybe its that i never smelled berry like aromas in the original ww i have in dutch passions thats got lemony phenos too again fuck knows why cos the original widow wasnt very fruity a lil but more pungent bittersweet earthy piney almost minty but imo its taste was good but you didnt smoke it for flavour its not that kinda weed to me was the sheer effect that made it what it was hence why people still after the original now


----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)

With so many different versions/recreations White Widow is going to be all over the map as far as characteristics are concerned. Some versions are not going to have any resemblance to the original.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 20, 2022)

I grew a Dutch Passion fem WW 20 years ago, smelled just like grape Big League Chew bubble gum.


----------



## conor c (Jan 20, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> I grew a Dutch Passion fem WW 20 years ago, smelled just like grape Big League Chew bubble gum.


Sounds nice but sounds nothing like the original that always made me wonder whats actually in dutch passions version genes wise


----------



## conor c (Jan 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


> With so many different versions/recreations White Widow is going to be all over the map as far as characteristics are concerned. Some versions are not going to have any resemblance to the original.


True i get the difference cos selection etc but seems 98% out there are nothing like the original imo


----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)

conor c said:


> True i get the difference cos selection etc but seems 98% out there are nothing like the original imo


I have some Brazilian and South Indian genetics. If I cross those can I call it White Widow? That's what many seem to be doing these days. Maybe taking the same genetics can lead to something better than White Widow or something less. But it will never be the original White Widow. Which is why most people are just growing a name rather that a strain. That includes most any strain these days. Lots of copies out there of everything. Some have no resemblance to the original.


----------



## conor c (Jan 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I have some Brazilian and South Indian genetics. If I cross those can I call it White Widow? That's what many seem to be doing these days. Maybe taking the same genetics can lead to something better than White Widow or something less. But it will never be the original White Widow. Which is why most people are just growing a name rather that a strain. That includes most any strain these days. Lots of copies out there of everything. Some have no resemblance to the original.


Would be except what most dont know is the south indian in white widow is a hybrid from all i can gather from a indian farmer supposedly not straight South indian course if you think about it makes sense think how long south indian ganja strains take to bloom vs widow even original release i never seen a plant that took longer than 12 13 weeks and not like most Brazilian strains are fast either


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 20, 2022)

This is White Rhino....i just got it tonight and it tastes almost like schwag to me, but theres a very slight fruitiness to it too.......i hate the taste.....but the effects are awesome.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jan 20, 2022)

White rhino is a classic. Brings back so many memories, that weird sour/sweet fruitiness is a staple from white family I think... enjoy the high


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 20, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> White rhino is a classic. Brings back so many memories, that weird sour/sweet fruitiness is a staple from white family I think... enjoy the high


Absolutely. It was my first time trying it and I m usually huge on flavor and effects, I dislike the flavor, but the effects are so good its become an instant favorite.

I love classic strains, right now White Rhino, Cinderella 99, Super Lemon Haze and NYC Piff are all in my rotation


----------



## Antidote Man (Jan 20, 2022)

Get some og NL. AK Bean Brains sells it, 89 NL. The buds are like round, baby pinecones, light/almost turquoise color, frosty and squishy. White Rhino is squishy like that also if its not over cured. Or it was back in the day. G13 is another special wonder, if you get the right one. Light & Dark leaves, dark, bright red hairs. the highs from the old school stuff are notably different, depending on various factors of course..


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 20, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Get some og NL. AK Bean Brains sells it, 89 NL. The buds are like round, baby pinecones, light/almost turquoise color, frosty and squishy. White Rhino is squishy like that also if its not over cured. Or it was back in the day. G13 is another special wonder, if you get the right one. Light & Dark leaves, dark, bright red hairs. the highs from the old school stuff are notably different, depending on various factors of course..
> 
> View attachment 5071143


Exactly why I love old school stuff...and northern lights is one of them lol. Im very picky about my dislikes and likes on newer strains as I find most highs from them to be generic outside a few exceptions.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 20, 2022)

Just tried germinating some old Medicine Man seeds from Mr Nice. They were a no-go.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jan 20, 2022)

I just bought some medicine man from Mr Nice Auctions. Lets hope i have some different luck. By the time i get to them, they may be as old as yours..


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 21, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> I just bought some medicine man from Mr Nice Auctions. Lets hope i have some different luck. By the time i get to them, they may be as old as yours..


Nice. I was sitting on mine for 10 years or so. Also have Black Widow, Shark Shock & Mango Haze. 
Often I can get old seed to pop, but not push out a tail. They just peter off after popping. GL with your MM beans.


----------



## conor c (Jan 21, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> View attachment 5071136
> This is White Rhino....i just got it tonight and it tastes almost like schwag to me, but theres a very slight fruitiness to it too.......i hate the taste.....but the effects are awesome.


Always was good isnt one for taste but effects more gets you proper stoned dont get me wrong there were some funky almost cheesy smelling ones in nirvanas version years ago i suspect this is the stock they found the north london cut of whiterhino its got a rep over here verdantgreen still uses it i think this due to that cos i never noticed any like that in the greenhouse version they tended to be earthy hashy herbal tasting more ime


----------

